

Shared idea with peer for feedback. Peer stole it. - patriciawright
http://www.brightjourney.com/q/deal-someone-takes-idea-told-decides-launch

======
paulhauggis
This is why I don't share really good ideas.

You can say that ideas are worthless, but when you put a good idea in the head
of someone with more time, drive, or resources than you, you will create
competition (and possibly put yourself out of business before you start).

My last couple of business ideas (which now make me good money) came from
someone blabbing about it on an Internet forum. My idea was a little different
of course, but it did directly compete.

------
helpful
Execution is everything. An idea evolved and the seed of the idea may be the
same but the end result will almost always be different. The peer is a dick
for such a move but it's not something to dwell on. If you are to succeed, it
will be because of how you execute or lack thereof, not because someone stole
your seed idea, generally speaking

